# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Negatieve gevoelens - Artikel

## Agnes574

Negatieve gevoelens: hoe ze te stoppen?

Angst, woede, verdriet, ontgoocheling... We worden allemaal wel eens overspoeld door negatieve gevoelens, maar soms houden die gevoelens langere tijd aan en gaan ze ons leven beheersen. Depressie bijvoorbeeld is een geval waar de negatieve gevoelens in een kringetje rondraaien. Wat moeten we doen om te voorkomen dat onze levenslust eronder gaat lijden?

*Moeten we altijd vragen naar het waarom?
Als we een negatief gevoel hebben, is onze eerste reactie gewoonlijk de vraag naar het waarom. 
Waarom ben ik boos, waarom ben ik triest? De reden waarom we dat vragen is dat we ervan uitgaan dat als we eenmaal de oorzaak van dat gevoel kennen, we er ook gemakkelijker iets kunnen aan doen. Een voorbeeld: ik ben boos omdat mijn kinderen zich zus of zo gedragen hebben. 
Ik moet iets gaan doen om te voorkomen dat dit zich herhaalt. Ik moet mijn kinderen beter opvoeden. 
Die methode is natuurlijk erg waardevol, maar ze is niet altijd efficiënt.
Nog een voorbeeld: ik ben jaloers op mijn buren omdat zij een mooi zwembad hebben en ik niet. 
Wat moet ik doen? Ook een zwembad zetten zodat ik niet meer jaloers ben? Het is heel erg de vraag of dat de goede oplossing is. Het zou veel interessanter zijn om te leren niet meer jaloers te zijn...

De vraag naar het waarom kan dus gemakkelijk leiden tot een oppervlakkige analyse van de situatie. 
Gevoelens zijn immers niet altijd logisch. Je kunt er wel een reden voor bedenken, maar die reden is niet altijd de echte reden. Vaak zijn er dieperliggende redenen in het spel waarop we veel minder gemakkelijk kunnen reageren. 


*Vraag liever naar het hoe
Er is nog een andere methode om op deze negatieve gevoelens te reageren. En dat is simpelweg de vraag stellen naar het hoe in plaats van naar het waarom. 

Hoe reageer ik in mijn binnenste als ik woedend ben? 'Hoe kom ik ertoe om triest te zijn? Hoe reageert mijn lichaam?' De bedoeling van deze vraag is dat we onszelf gaan observeren. Dat we beschrijven wat we vanbinnen voelen. Een voorbeeld: 'Ik ben woedend en ik voel mijn hart sneller kloppen, ik heb de indruk dat ik helemaal rood ben, ik voel de woede met golven in me opstijgen, om dan weer te zakken en opnieuw op te komen... Ik zoek redenen om mijn woede te voeden, alsof ik niet wil dat ze gaat liggen...'.
Vel geen oordeel over uw gevoelens, maar observeer ze gewoon. Ban oordelen zoals 'het is dom om woedend te worden', 'waarom maak ik me altijd om het minste boos ' of 'ik ben net als mijn vader, vreselijk', maar observeer, stel vast wat er gebeurt. Neem de houding aan van de wetenschapper die een interessant fenomeen observeert. 


*Afstand nemen
Als we ons die houding vertrouwd maken, ontdubbelen we onszelf. Eén deel van onze persoonlijkheid blijft woedend (triest of angstig...), maar een ander deel is dat niet meer. Het is sereen, en houdt de aandacht op onszelf gericht. We gaan niet meer helemaal op in onze woede. 
Daardoor is ons negatieve gevoel verminderd, het is als het ware opgelost in deze auto-observatie. 

Maar we nemen niet alleen afstand van ons negatieve gevoel, dat daardoor vermindert, we bekijken onszelf ook met een mildere blik. We oordelen niet meer over onszelf, we proberen niet meer te ontleden, maar we aanvaarden gewoon wat er is en kijken er alleen maar naar. Door die houding van zelfaanvaarding kunnen we ons veel serener voelen. 

Slotsom: als u nog eens een negatief gevoel voelt opkomen, grijp die kans dan en probeer deze oude praktijk die geïnspireerd is op de meditatie of het boeddhisme eens uit.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## smoothy

toch klopt het niet helemaal
vaak weet je niet waar angst vandaan komt het is er ineens , soms is het een geur of een gebeurtenis.
bij mij komt het er ineens en ik weet dan niet waar het vandaan komt, er is dan niet echt iets gebeurt of zo.
ook wantrouw ik iedereen.
niemand is te vertrouwen dat heb ik wel geleerd .
ook je beste vrienden niet.
ik zeg altijd dieren zijn betrouwbaarder dan mensen.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Smoothy,

Dat dieren betrouwbaarder zijn dan mensen...daarin geef ik je volledig gelijk!!
Er is geen dier trouwer dan een hond  :Wink: .

Jij hebt het echter over angst... dan klopt het artikel wat dat betreft idd niet helemaal.
Het gaat nl over 'gewone' negatieve gevoelens, niet over een angststoornis,depressie ed, dan ligt het héél wat anders en is het zo eenvoudig niet idd.

Hopelijk vertrouw je ons hier op MC wél een beetje  :Wink:  !!

----------


## dotito

ja de laaste tijd heb ik het ook moeilijk met mijn gevoelens.ik heb vooral huilbuien en voel me leeg.probeer zo wat alles te doen om me op te beuren,hopelijk gaat dit snel weer voorbij. :Confused: 

warme groetjes, :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

> toch klopt het niet helemaal
> vaak weet je niet waar angst vandaan komt het is er ineens , soms is het een geur of een gebeurtenis.
> bij mij komt het er ineens en ik weet dan niet waar het vandaan komt, er is dan niet echt iets gebeurt of zo.
> ook wantrouw ik iedereen.
> niemand is te vertrouwen dat heb ik wel geleerd .
> ook je beste vrienden niet.
> ik zeg altijd dieren zijn betrouwbaarder dan mensen.


hey smoothy ik ben voledig met je eens,ik vertrouw ook bijna of geen mensen meer.en wat betreft van die dieren dat vind ik ook. :Smile: 

groetjes,D

----------


## smoothy

hoi dodito
ik hoop dat het snel gaat lukken maar als het niet lukt moet je misschien hulp gaan zoeken

en Agnes
weet je over vertrouwen van MC ja ik weet niet
maar jullie kennen me niet en weten niet wie ik ben dus is het wat makkelijker om over sommige problemen te praten.
gelukkig maar anders had ik het niet gedaan en gedurfd.
ik ben heel introvert en stapel alles op tot de bom ontploft

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, ik hoop dat je weer in 'evenwicht' komt met je gevoelens en dat het allemaal wat positiever voor/met je gaat! 

@ Smoothy, goed dat je ondanks je introvert zijn en je wantrouwen toch hier je problemen opschrijft.  :Smile:  Vervelend dat je met die ineens opkomende angst zit, ik hoop dat je iets hebt gevonden om daarmee om te gaan of daarmee te leren omgaan. Het is niet makkelijk om iemand te vertrouwen, helemaal niet als je vertrouwen (te) vaak geschonden in, maar er zijn wel mensen die nog wel te vertrouwen zijn en ik hoop dat jij zo iemand in jou nabijheid hebt! Heel veel sterkte en liefde toegewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

mercikes Luus,ja de ene dag is de andere niet he! maar momenteel heb ik zoveel aan mijn hoofd dat het gewoon precies niet stopt.

knuff, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

De ene dag is idd de andere niet... Vervelend dat er zoveel in je omgaat dat 'evenwicht' er momenteel even niet in zit. Schrijf je gevoelens op, praat er met iemand over of ga een wandeling mkaken, misschien dat het dan helderder wordt? Heel veel succes!

Knuff n liefs  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss

ja dat is mischien nog geen slecht idee om alles eens op te schrijven,ga er vanavond mij eens mee bezig houden,bedankt voor de tip! :Wink: 

dikke kuf terug, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito

Ik hoop dat het helpt om dingen op te schrijven  :Smile:  
Ik heb naast mijn bed een boekje liggen waarin ik soms dromen, een losse zin, een verhaal of gedicht opschrijf... het helpt voor mij om dingen te relativeren of een plekje te geven... 
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## smoothy

bij sommige help het gelukkig
ik heb het ook geprobeerd maar voelde me heel schuldig als ik het op schreef.
ik heb het toen nog een tijdje geprobeerd maar het gevoel ging niet weg.
ook heb ik gedichten geschreven dat ging wel iets beter.
maar op dit moment teken ik veel en dat gaat iets beter gelukkig.
mijn dochter kijkt wel eens maar ze vind ze eng zegt ze, maar ik zeg dan gewoon dat is kunst :Wink: 
verder is het gewoon heel moeilijk om je gevoelens op een bepaalde manier te uiten .
maar het moeilijkste is er over praten en de kern te raken. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Smoothy,

Ja het helpt niet bij iedereen of altijd om dingen in welke vorm dan ook op te schrijven en ik snap wat je bedoelt met je schuldig voelen.
Tekenen , schilderen, op een andere manier creatief bezig zijn met materialen of muziek maken zijn andere vormen van je gevoel uiten of je ontspannen  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je wel kan schilderen  :Smile: 
Ja het is soms moeilijk om de goede woorden te zoeken vor jezelf of om iemand duidelijk te maken hoe je je voelt... :Frown:  En soms is het moeilijk er uberhaupt over te praten en dan de kern te raken en niet alles eromheen...
Mijn ex met wie ik samenwoonde was niet zo goed met gesproken woorden, dus probeerde hij het op te schrijven, wat ik heel knap vond.

----------


## smoothy

ja het is ook heel moeilijk om je gevoelens en zo te verwoorden, mij lukt het ook heel moeilijk en vaak helemaal niet.
oppervlakkig gaat wel een beetje maar zodra het dieper gaat dan sla ik dicht en haak ik af.
en mensen die zelf nog nooit depressief zijn geweest snappen het niet, ze zeggen dan vaak; gooi alles aan de kant en maak je niet zo druk; dus ik zet ik mijn masker weer op en lach :Smile:  
en wie kan je tegenwoordig nog vertrouwen :Confused: 
niemand meer!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Smoothy,
Ja het is lastig om iemand te vertrouwen, het heeft zowiezo veel tijd nodig om een band te krijgen en als je vertrouwen meermaals beschadigd is gaat dat nog langzamer. Ik hoop wel dat jij een goede vriend(in) ofzo hebt waarmee je ook meer kan bepraten dan alleen de oppervlakkige dingen. En ja er zijn veel mensen die het niet snappen of die vinden dat je er maar zo snel mogelijk overheen moet komen (soms hebben die mensen zelf ook maskers op), maar dat gaat nou eenmaal niet altijd. Als je dan je masker hebt opgezet, ga je dan als je thuiskomt of alleen thuis bent ook tekenen of iets anders doen of laten? Hoe gaat het momenteel dan met je? Heel veel sterkte en liefde!

----------


## smoothy

hey Luuss0404

ja ik heb wel een echte vriendin maar ik vertel haar ook niets want ik weet zeker dat ze het niet voor der kan houden maar dat weet ik al bijna 30 jaar van haar.
ik kan wel met mijn man praten als ik dat wil maar ik doe dat niet graag.
omdat ik niet wil dat hij zich zorgen gaat maken.
met mij gaat het niet goed ,heb 24 uur per dag hoofdpijn en voel met klote( sorry voor het taalgebruik) zie het leven niet zitten en kan het vaak niet opbrengen om te gaan werken. daar komen ook weer problemen van natuurlijk.
ben moe van het vechten en slapen gaat ook niet.
maar ja we zien het allemaal wel
gr smoothy :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@Smoothy,
Maar lieverd toch....zo te lezen gaat het niet zo best met je  :Frown: 
Probeer zoveel mogelijk tot rust te komen meid en zorg dat je hoofdpijn vermindert (daar goede medicatie voor??).
Is het spanningshoofdpijn wat je hebt?
Probeer écht van die hoofdpijn af te komen en voor een betere nachtrust te zorgen (vraag raad aan je arts??),dan voel je je hopelijk snel iets beter!
Ik weet maar al te goed wat een (zware) depressie met je doet  :Frown: 
Ik vind persoonlijk wél dat je hierover met je man moet praten.
Hij zal zich idd zorgen maken (wat natuurlijk is als je van iemand houdt),maar juist iemand die veel om je geeft kan véél troost en sterkte bieden!

@Dotito,
Hoe gaat het nu met jou?
Voel je je alweer wat meer in balans??

Sterkte lieverds en hou moed,wij denken aan jullie!!!!
Dikke knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

Om eerlijk te zijn niet zo goed :Confused: ,de ene moment gaat het goed en de andere moment voel ik me heel slecht.Heb een paar jaar geleden een zwaar depressie gehad,en heb er jaren iets voor in genomen.Mocht er een paar maand geleden van de dr mee stoppen met die AD omdat ik er te dik van werd.Maar heb ergens schrik met momenten dat die depressie terug is,hoop dat ik een winterdipje heb.

We gaan morgen nog eens een kleine wandeling maken,das altijd goed he als ge u niet zo best voelt.

Voor de rest probeer ik wel positief te denken.
Ja mijn dochter is nu 18 en die is veel weg,dus das ook wennen. :Frown: 
Maar heb een lief ventje :Big Grin: dat doet ook veel he,

Lieve groetjes,en een warmen knuf,D :Embarrassment:

----------

